

Eero: Removing the “Slum of Braces” from Objective-C - jashkenas
http://eerolanguage.org/from-objective-c-to-eero/

======
makecheck
I think it is good to see someone thinking about what could be better. Yet I
see a _lot_ of what could be called "change for change's sake", and here's the
problem with that...

Imagine you manage a project and its source tree. By far the most expensive
cost is a person's time! You're likely to hire Objective-C developers, and
instead of them starting immediately on your code, they will each see 100
things that are subtly different from what they know. Each of the new people
for the lifetime of the project will have to learn a few dozen new tricks just
to figure out what's going on.

Given _sufficient benefits_ , this kind of retraining can be practical. For
example, if the new language were to make programming much faster, or
significantly reduce the chance of bugs, then there would be a payoff. But can
Eero do those things?

There are also minor disadvantages...moving to something that no syntax-
coloring tools would handle, that no text editor would auto-indent, etc. Some
of this can be dealt with by spending an afternoon hacking up a "vim"
colorizer for a new language; so not a huge deal, but still a problem that you
only face because you didn't use Objective-C directly.

~~~
Zev
How do most of these arguments not apply to any other programming language
when they first came out?

